# Conectar parlantes en un Audinac at 510 ?



## fabianssss (Abr 17, 2011)

hola gente me precento  formalmente ya q*UE* hace bastante q*UE* estoy registrado en el foro y no lo he hecho antes .... 
bueno volviendo al tema  me  regalaron un amplificador audinac modelo at 510  y lo he probado y anda de 10  ahora tengo una duda como van conectado los parlantes en las salidas  ya q*UE* posee  2 sistemas de  salidas a y b  y cada salida tiene para conectar el parlante derecho e izquierdo osea q*UE* tiene 4 salidas todas andando pero  posseo de 2 cajas con  parlantes  desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda saludos fabian....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2011)

Un parlante se conecta a la salida "A" (Derecho) y el otro a la salida "A" (Izquierdo), respetando la polaridad.


----------



## fabianssss (Abr 17, 2011)

muchas gracias fogonazo.  mañana lo probare despues de comprar las fichas din un abrazo.....


----------



## juan9219 (Dic 23, 2011)

es como tarde  para comentar pero bue, generalmente a y b son la misma salida puenteada, osea tenes 2 amplificadores, uno para el derecho y otro para el izq y tenes borneras para conectarle 4 parlantes comodos siempre cuando le respetes la impedancia, pero generalmente son 2 salidas puenteadas no 4, asi que creo que no podes poner mas de 4 parlantes de menos de 8ohms dependiendo de la impedancia minima que aguante


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 24, 2011)

Para agregar, no entiendo la declaracion que hizo "me regalaron un amplificador audinac modelo at 510 y lo he probado y anda de 10 ahora tengo una duda como van conectado los parlantes en las salidas ya qUE posee 2 sistemas de salidas a y b", como supo que funcionaba de 10 si aun no sabia conectar los parlantes?. Es como decir, mi auto es muy comodo y veloz, pero como subo a el?.


----------

